# Travel to Germany travel restrictions paperwork



## Penfold75 (May 2, 2021)

Hi

looking to visit my children in Germany from uk.
Has anyone traveled to Germany to understand the types of documents they like to see to prove temporary exception to visit for a couple of weeks.
I traveled out of Germany to the Uk earlier in the year so didn’t need the proof of exception to covid travel rules then.

So even if you didn’t travel for this reason would be interested in what border checks were like.
Thanks


----------



## Tonim98 (Mar 20, 2021)

Penfold75 said:


> Hi
> 
> looking to visit my children in Germany from uk.
> Has anyone traveled to Germany to understand the types of documents they like to see to prove temporary exception to visit for a couple of weeks.
> ...


Hi

As far as I am aware, valid passport, covid PCR test taken no more than 72 hours prior to arrival and the EinReiseAnmeldung, which can be completed online. You will have to provide an address to the German authorities on your einreiseanmeldung and quarantine there for 7 days. (Check, it may be 10 but I think it is 7). Travelling to see your children is a valid reason for travel. You'll have to have an exemption to leave the UK if you go before May 17th as well. The situation is constantly changing so keep updated with the latest restrictions and info on the gov uk website, the German government website and the website for the relevant german state e g. Baden-Wuttemberg. At this time I would recommend flying with Lufthansa or KLM as opposed to Easyjet or Ryanair.


----------



## Penfold75 (May 2, 2021)

Thank you Tonim98

i have similar notes from my research. That I need both covid papers and also the reason to be an exception to leave UK and again to enter Germany and both have a slightly different list. 
Will seem that it will come down a lot to the boarder guard I would see as they must decide is the documents clear. And Germany likes them to be officially signed so could get push back if they didn’t like digital copied
Also I read again on another Gov page and the law for leaving UK says it is can be an offence to just ask to leave country at the border. I guess they see it as a way of stoping time wasting but means I must be really sure of my documents. 
As thought/hoped I would be able to ask and if refused for some reason then just go home again.

Hope to see some other people examples or must wait or get the documents checked to lower the risk first. (Might change after 17 May government deadline too)


----------

